# SuSe WIn nächer bringen



## MajorWindbeutel (27. Mai 2004)

HI

ich wollte mal fragen ob es ein Theme gibt das das Window design ein wenig in SuSe intigriet.

Und meine 2 Frage wäre wie bzw wo kann ich einstellen das ich zum öffnen denn Doppelklick nutzen kann?

Vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (27. Mai 2004)

Olla,

was benutzt du denn für einen Windowmanager? KDE? Gnome? Ich tippe mal stark auf KDE.
Da würde ich mal bei kde-look.org schauen ob du da einen WinXP Theme findest.

Das mit dem Doppelklick kannst du im KDE Kontrolzentrum einstellen.

Grüße


----------



## Helmut Klein (27. Mai 2004)

Ähm, nunja. Wenn du wirklich 'Windows' haben willst, dann sieh dir mal XPde an.

Ist eine Desktop Umgebung die Windows XP nachstellt.
Zur Zeit noch im ziemlichen Anfangsstadium, aber durchaus nutzbar.

Auszug aus der xpde.com FAQ:



> ·  What is XPde?
> 
> It's a desktop environment(XPde) and a window manager(XPwm) for Linux. It tries to recreate the Windows XP interface to-the-pixel point, nothing more. No clipboard compatibility between Gtk and Qt applications, no emulation of Windows applications, no unification on the widgets of X applications, just a desktop environment and a window manager.


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (28. Mai 2004)

Kleine Problem ich bekomm dieses XPde Theme nicht installiert kann mir das jmd erklären?


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (28. Mai 2004)

So habs geschaft ist noch nicht das wahre.
Vieles geht noch nicht aber es wird bestimmt mal gut ich hoffe ich bekomme das Theme wieder raus denn Unter Still kann man es nicht rausnehmen.
ich musste eine DAtei in .x..... umbenenne ich hoffe ich kann die als root löschen.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (28. Mai 2004)

Erm, XPde ist kein Theme, oder? Es ist doch ein eigener Windowmanager den du wie KDE nutzen
kannst. Normal dürftest du den vor dem einloggen in deinem Loginmanager auswählen können.

Thorsten


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (28. Mai 2004)

Ja das stimmt aber der Einlog also die Art steht auf KDE.


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (28. Mai 2004)

Ich krieg das nicht mehr raus hmmmm...


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (28. Mai 2004)

Wie heißt der Befehl in der Konsole um eine Datei zu löschen die Datei die für das laden zuständig ist sehe ich nur über die Konsole.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (28. Mai 2004)

Ich weiß nicht was du willst. Probier dich mal besser auszudrücken.
Und versuche den "Edit" button zu benutzen.


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (28. Mai 2004)

OK

ich musste eine datei die voher BlaDEFAULT hieß in .BLA umbenenen nun sehe ich die Datei nicht mehr (mit dem root) wenn ich über dei Konsole in den Ordner gehe dann dir eingbe kann ich die datei sehen.
Mit welchem Befehl kann ich nun die datei löschen?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (28. Mai 2004)

```
rm .BLA
```

...


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (28. Mai 2004)

Danke hab die Datei gelöscht und es läuft wieder alles kann man diese .Dateien sichtbar machen?


----------



## JohannesR (28. Mai 2004)

```
$ ls -a
```


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (28. Mai 2004)

ICh war grad auf kde-look.org doch leider finde ich da nichts weiß jmd zufällig wo ich noch gugen könnte also mir geht es eigenlich nur um die denster designs die leiste kann ruhig in linux style bleiben


----------



## JohannesR (28. Mai 2004)

Junge, halt dich bitte an die Netiquette, deine Beiträge, zumindest der Letzte, sind eine Zumutung!


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (28. Mai 2004)

Stimmt Entschuldige bitte.

Hab das grad noch gefunden:
http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=1499

Nur das ist für wegen Traffik überlastung dicht.
Weiß jemand wann man das wieder downloaden kann?
Das wäre genau das richitge.

//edit:

Achja wie kann ich mein KDE Upadten hab nur 3.1 für die meisten Themes brauch ich KDE 3.2

Vielen dank im Voraus


----------



## Helmut Klein (28. Mai 2004)

Ich kenn mich mit SuSE nicht sonderlich aus, aber wie wärs mit YOU (Yast online Update) ? Damit kannst du so ziemlich dein ganzes System per Yast updaten. Solltest du im Control Panel von Yast2 finden.


----------

